# Camomile?



## Gadje (Jan 18, 2005)

Help, my cat got a hold of a celestial seasonings sleepy time tea bag. He ripped it open and ate some of it (Not much, just like a pinch). Now he's acting real crazy and I just read that camomile is poisonous to cats. Does anyone know how much it takes to hurt them?


----------



## Gadje (Jan 18, 2005)

Okay, I might have freaked out without all of the information. I found one site that said chamomile was toxic to cats. But, I have since found several others that say otherwise and have even found a couple of holistic pet product stores that sell chamomile extract to sooth the cat's nerves. 

Sorry for the false alarm.


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

chamomile is a mild sedative. i drink chamomile tea when i can't sleep, hense why its in sleepy time tea.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

There is chamomile is some cat vitamins.

Welcome to the forum orchid. But I might suggest that you re-register under a different username. It's not a good idea to have your email address publicly visible. There's automated software called "bots" and "spiders" that "crawl" through web sites looking for private information which they harvest and make available to spammers.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

Chamomile is fine for cats. In fact, if your kitty ever has a cold or the sniffles you can make a chamomile bath and sit in the bathroom with her and let it get steamy to soothe her sniffles or cough.


----------

